# Grudar e colar



## Nyocar

Boa tarde,
Gostaria de saber se há alguma diferença entre os verbos grudar e colar, e se 'grudar' diz-se apenas no Brasil ou também em português europeu.


----------



## Frajola

em minha experiência, não.

há alguns contextos que pedem mais um ou o outro verbo. Mas mesmo nestes contextos, estes verbos são intercambiáveis. A diferença entre eles é sutil, ou negligenciável.

off the top of my head, um contexto específico que prefiro usar 'grudar' a 'colar' é em relação a comida. Eu digo coisas como: "o macarrão grudou um no outro"; "a comida grudou no fundo da panela." Mas eu não acharia estranho alguém usar 'colar' nestes contextos.

different people will feel differently on this one, but the bottom line is: these words are pretty much interchageable. I can't think of any exception.

boa sorte!


----------



## patriota

Acredito que estes são meus usos mais comuns de *colar*:


Quando prendemos algo com cola (_glue_) ou algum material semelhante: _— Recortei fotos de animais e colei em meu caderno._ e
Com o sentido de trapacear (_to cheat_) numa avaliação: _— Carlota colou na última prova_.

E estes os de *grudar*:


Ao falar de coisas pegajosas que ficaram presas por acidente: _— Pisei num chiclete,  e ele ficou grudado no meu sapato_;
Para falar de outras formas de fixação: _— O dado de pelúcia está grudado na janela do meu carro._ e
Até como uma figura de linguagem: _— A Maria vive grudada no João_. Esse último exemplo significa que Maria tem um bom relacionamento com João e os dois sempre estão juntos.


----------



## ericpa06

Concordo com o que o Patriota falou..Fica estranho você falar "Eu grudei recortes de jornal no meu caderno"...


----------



## Rhetorica

Pela minha experiência, _grudar _é um verbo pouco usado em Portugal. É mais comum usar-se _colar _ou, eventualmente, em determinados contextos, _agarrar_​.


----------



## patriota

Rhetorica, o que diria nos exemplos do arroz grudado na panela e do chiclete (goma de mascar) grudado no sapato?


----------



## ptblueghost

Corroboro a opinião de Rhetorica: o verbo "grudar" raramente é utilizado em Portugal. Apenas uma vez ouvi alguém, no caso um sapateiro, na zona de Lamego, Distrito de Viseu, utilizar a palavra "grude", referindo-se a um tipo de cola usado por esses profissionais.


----------



## Rhetorica

patriota said:


> Rhetorica, o que diria nos exemplos do arroz grudado na panela e do chiclete (goma de mascar) grudado no sapato?



Em relação à comida na panela, talvez _agarrar _seja o verbo mais utilizado por aqui.

«- Coloque uma colher de sopa de vinagre na água de cozedura que assim não *agarrará* ao fundo da panela.

- Para evitar que a massa fique *agarrada*, use 5 quartilhos de água a ferver para meio quilo de massa.»
(em http://nosmulheres.forumeiros.com/t5625-truques-para-cozinhar-arroz-e-massas)

Quando à pastilha elástica (chiclete), penso que se usam frequentemente os dois verbos (_colar _e _agarrar_).

Nunca registei o verbo _grudar _senão no português brasileiro, mas admito que possa ser usado em certas regiões de Portugal (sobretudo visto não ser considerado um brasileirismo nos dicionários).


----------



## Guigo

ptblueghost said:


> Corroboro a opinião de Rhetorica: o verbo "grudar" raramente é utilizado em Portugal. Apenas uma vez ouvi alguém, no caso um sapateiro, na zona de Lamego, Distrito de Viseu, utilizar a palavra "grude", referindo-se a um tipo de cola usado por esses profissionais.



No Brasil, usa-se *grude* com sentido bem informal para _dinheiro_.

Aqui, se alguém disser algo como "o arroz agarrou no fundo da panela" haveria 90% de chances de ser mineiro/a, habitante das Minas Gerais.


----------



## marta12

patriota said:


> Rhetorica, o que diria nos exemplos do arroz grudado na panela e do chiclete (goma de mascar) grudado no sapato?



Nós não fazemos arroz numa panela, usamos um 'tacho'.
- Arroz agarrado ao tacho/O arroz agarrou ao tacho.
Também não usamos 'no', neste caso concreto, porque pareceria que era o arroz que agarrava no tacho.


----------



## patriota

Obrigado pelas respostas. Serão úteis para todos os estudantes de português ibérico que acessarem a página!


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> Nós não fazemos arroz numa panela, usamos um 'tacho'.
> - Arroz agarrado ao tacho/O arroz agarrou ao tacho.
> Também não usamos 'no', neste caso concreto, porque pareceria que era o arroz que agarrava no tacho.



Aqui também se usa pegar/apegar. A chiclete/pastilha elástica  pegou-se à sola do sapato / o arroz pegou-se ao tacho. 
Pegar também é sinónimo de colar.


----------



## moura

Embora não seja muito comum ouvi-lo, o verbo "grudar" e os seus derivativos estão dicionarizados no português europeu. Exactamente a partir do substantivo _grude_, este também parte integrante do português europeu (cola que se dissolve em água para unir peças de madeira ou a massa dos sapateiros). 


Também já ouvi ocasionalmente a expressão "olhos grudados a", no sentido de "pregados em", "fixos em".


----------



## Istriano

Alentugano said:


> Aqui também se usa pegar/apegar. A chiclete/pastilha elástica  pegou-se à sola do sapato / o arroz pegou-se ao tacho.
> Pegar também é sinónimo de colar.



Em Portugal, vocês dizem _dançar pegados_ ou _dançar colados_?


----------



## marta12

Istriano said:


> Em Portugal, vocês dizem _dançar pegados_ ou _dançar colados_?



"Pegar" também tem o sentido de 'zangar'

- 'Eles estão pegados um com o outro' = eles estão zangados um com o outro.
- 'Eles pegaram-se' = eles zangaram-se.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Em Portugal, vocês dizem _dançar pegados_ ou _dançar colados_?



Dançar colados/coladinhos (mas não grudados). E, já que pergunta, como é que cês dizem, _pegados_?


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Em Portugal, vocês dizem _dançar pegados_ ou _dançar colados_?



De pegar deriva a palavra pegajoso/pegadiço, com o significado de alguma coisa que se cola ou se gruda facilmente...


----------



## Istriano

Alentugano said:


> Dançar colados/coladinhos (mas não grudados). E, já que pergunta, como é que cês dizem, _pegados_?



Não, colados.


----------



## Guigo

Istriano said:


> Não, colados.



Na minha época de jovem pé-de-valsa (que não fui), perguntávamos: "essa música é pra dançar juntos ou separados".


----------



## marta12

Guigo said:


> Na minha época de jovem pé-de-valsa (que não fui), perguntávamos: "essa música é pra dançar juntos ou separados".



Na minha época também.


----------



## Carfer

moura said:


> Embora não seja muito comum ouvi-lo, o verbo "grudar" e os seus derivativos estão dicionarizados no português europeu. Exactamente a partir do substantivo _grude_, este também parte integrante do português europeu (cola que se dissolve em água para unir peças de madeira ou a massa dos sapateiros).
> 
> 
> Também já ouvi ocasionalmente a expressão "olhos grudados a", no sentido de "pregados em", "fixos em".



Concordo com a moura. Na minha infância, '_grude_' e derivados eram termos razoavelmente comuns. Hoje em dia estão um pouco em desuso, basicamente porque já não existem os materiais nem os artesãos que  usavam essas colas, ou, quando existem, quase não temos contacto com eles. Quando eu era criança os móveis encomendavam-se frequentemente ao marceneiro e também se ia ao sapateiro para que nos fizesse uns sapatos,  nem sempre se compravam já feitos nas lojas. Também se ia ao alfaiate para um fato, o pronto-a-vestir só se generalizou em finais dos anos 60 e nos 70. Embora o mencione, o alfaiate não usava grude, evidentemente, mas os outros dois, sim. A expressão que a moura cita _'olhos grudados em algo' _julgo que ainda é actual.


----------

